# What to expect from home visits from a rescue centre



## Bodmass (Jan 11, 2014)

So having lost two elderly cats in the last year I'm back in the market for a young kitten or two. I've been checking out rescue centres and it seems many are laying down pre-requirements that I can't meet, (_Cats must be allowed outdoors_ or _Cats musn't be left alone for hours a day_ etc. Requirements that are leading me to private sales rather than rescue centres.

Those that aren't ruling me out before I begin are at least demanding home visits.

I live in a council flat in a tower block, I'm a single bloke in my 40s & frankly my flat meets almost every cliché you can think of about a single blokes flat - messy, cluttered, with poor housekeeping standards & a collection of empty alcohol containers :blush2:. The sort of environment that would horrify most clichéd nice middle aged women. Frankly, I'm thinking I can do without some busy-body poking around my flat.

So can someone fill me in on what is expected in a, or from a, home visit please?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

They will look to see if its a safe environment for them to place a rescue cat in and also assess your suitability as in you know what you will be taking on and will be able to care and realise the needs if a cat.

Tbh, when we went through the process, I was terrified at the thought of them coming to my house, nothing to do with thinking them being nosey or.being a busy body at all but if they thought I was not suitable


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I understand totally where you are coming from 
Having had cats all my life that are very well looked after and not wanted for anything, I would not 'qualify' to rehome a kitten from most rescues 
I volunteer at a shelter where they will not rehome a cat to an indoor home and absolutely insist on a cat flap.
Why not try a pedigree rescue or if it's what you would want, look to buy a pedigree kitten or two from a breeder. They will ask lots of questions, sure  But don't be put off from getting some new babies.
By the way, cats don't actually care if your flat is a mess.... and if you have a home check just make sure the empties are cleared away first :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Bodmass said:


> So having lost two elderly cats in the last year I'm back in the market for a young kitten or two. I've been checking out rescue centres and it seems many are laying down pre-requirements that I can't meet, (_Cats must be allowed outdoors_ or _Cats musn't be left alone for hours a day_ etc. Requirements that are leading me to private sales rather than rescue centres.
> 
> Those that aren't ruling me out before I begin are at least demanding home visits.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be funny or anything but if you live really high up then some rescue centre's might not be to keen on rehoming a indoor cat with you for safety reasons , but don't let that put you off as smaller rescue centres tend not to have a problem with this as much as the large ones . This happened to my friend in London on the 16th floor .


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

It`s idfferent for each Rescue - so simply phone them and ask what the requirements are.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi and welcome to the forum , so sorry your elderly cats have passed on ,

being high up they may ask if you intend to fit window screens ,safely enclosed balconies,
a lot of rescues may have older cats or cats with disabilities that might need to have an indoor only home, i think its important to show good hygiene standards as then they know you can cope with litter boxes , 
also being an indoor cat it would need to have lots of floor space to excercise , they perfer you to have two rooms so the cat can have a quiet space if you are entertaining and a few high places where the cat can perch. 
also if you were willing to have two cats then they would perfer that as the cat will miss out on socialising when not being able to go out.
im sure you will be fine as you have had cats before.


----------



## Bodmass (Jan 11, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Why not try a pedigree rescue or if it's what you would want, look to buy a pedigree kitten or two from a breeder.


Are pedigree rescues different in some way then? I thought there was just rescue centres? Must admit I don't really fancy forking out £200 on a pedigree cat - I was very happy with my moggys 



megsie84 said:


> Not trying to be funny or anything but if you live really high up then some rescue centre's might not be to keen on rehoming a indoor cat with you for safety reasons





moggiemum said:


> being high up they may ask if you intend to fit window screens ,safely enclosed balconies...............if you were willing to have two cats then they would perfer that as the cat will miss out on socialising when not being able to go out.


Odd. Aren't cats more likely to survive a fall from 150' than from 50'? Or has QI been lying to me? 

And whilst I do want two cats again, I was rather thinking of getting them at different times, although this isn't something I would have a problem with.

Thanks for your responses.

One other question that has come to mind is that of distance. Whilst I'm prepared to travel for the right cat(s) how far are people doing these visits likely to travel? As an example, one member here with a rescue centre is 45 mins away (according to Google). That's easy for me, but I don't suppose they are likely to want to give up a whole afternoon on a quick visit are they? Best to stick to the _very_ local I guess.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know what rescues would think of my property as I am on the 17th and 18th floor with 2 bedrooms, all the windows have child safety locks on them and are tried and tested by Rosie (Rosie is my 4 year old indoor cat) who can't get them open, plenty of running space and places to hide, a cat ceiling tree to climb, because of how high up my flat is the kitten would grow up in an indoor environment with Rosie guiding her along (oh yeah I would like to adopt a female kitten )

I was contemplating on getting a kitten this year but I am having to sit down and seriously think things through because of Rosie's recent bout of illness (which has entered into the 8th day now - Started last Saturday) incase she will be a carrier of this when she gets better and can pass the virus/illness on.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Bodmass said:


> I live in a council flat in a tower block, I'm a single bloke in my 40s & frankly my flat meets almost every cliché you can think of about a single blokes flat - messy, cluttered, with poor housekeeping standards & a collection of empty alcohol containers :blush2:. The sort of environment that would horrify most clichéd nice middle aged women.


Any rescue no matter how large or small should conduct a home check and look at the overall environment and just because you can go to a breeder and buy a kitten doesn't mean they won't ask you about your home.

You could just tidy up.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a good tidy up and remember that domestic rubbish can be a hazard to a cat. Think about where you will put the litter tray, and about window screens etc. Look at the rescues requirements and see if you match them.

If you will be out at work for some time each day consider an older cat.

Above all be honest.


----------



## Bodmass (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.

Basically I need to phone & talk to each centre. 

OK - so I overplayed the dirt angle, place is just a bit messy really :biggrin:

Have to say, considering what cats get up to outdoors, I don't really consider a messy flat to be a greater risk to a cat!!! 

For that matter, considering the risks that roads are to cats (& the fact that my last two cats reached 19 & 20 with access to 14th floor windows), For someone to have a problem with the fact that my windows can be opened would be rather petty & misplaced also.

PS - Good points made about perching spots though. Mine used to use my bookcases using my PC monitor as a launchpad. I still have the bookcases but no longer the monitor, will have to think about that point.

In fact the loss of old style TVs & monitors must be of great sadness to our cats. They used to provide the warmest spot to crash out on in the place


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bodmass said:


> Are pedigree rescues different in some way then? I thought there was just rescue centres? Must admit I don't really fancy forking out £200 on a pedigree cat - I was very happy with my moggys


Sorry should have explained why I suggested this.... Some general rescue centres want the cats to have outside access, many pedigree cats are indoor and used to being house cats which may suit your living arrangements


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Bodmass said:


> Are pedigree rescues different in some way then? I thought there was just rescue centres? Must admit I don't really fancy forking out £200 on a pedigree cat - I was very happy with my moggys
> 
> Odd. Aren't cats more likely to survive a fall from 150' than from 50'? Or has QI been lying to me?
> 
> ...


Best not have a cat fall out of a window at ANY height. I'm on the 2nd floor and have screens - they are actually garden lattice for climbing plants! I'm taking no chances simply because I did take the guards off once to see if they were going to be trustworthy and the more placid one was lining up a jump onto the next window sill on the outside - so as soon as the windows are open the guards are in place.
Having got 2 indoor rescues at different times, I would recommend getting 2 together who are already friends. A flat is a small space for cats who tolerate each other rather than loving each other, so that will save a lot of hassle for you. 
My first is a retired stud cat. I would never buy into the whole pedigree kitten thing (personal decision I'm not criticising anyone else) but retired breeding cats are often up for rehome and you can be sure they are healthy. 
They are often indoor only by contract to the breeder you get them from and come neutered and health checked. Mine did not do a house check but she did ask me a lot of questions to make sure I had the right attitude. 
You will be expected to pay something for them (I have seen a retired Bengal stud for £500) but most are nothing like that - mine was £100 and a rescue centre will ask for a donation between £50 and £100 anyway. It's really to cover the cost of neutering and final health checks and jabs.
Incidentally, do still keep up to date with jabs in case they ever need to stay in a cattery, no reputable cattery will take in an animal without a vaccination record.


----------

